# Invitation time for 263111 computer systems and network engineer



## sridhar0624 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Guys,

well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Suclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. any body recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Suclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. any body recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.


" Sit tight, you might get the invitation Today"


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Suclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. any body recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.



Hey Sridhar,

You must have got invitation today.

Please update your invitation status.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

I also request friends with 60 points for 263111 to update here who got invitation today or waiting.

Thanks guys


----------



## himanshu181in (Nov 22, 2015)

2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 189
ACS 2nd November 2015
EOI 3rd November 2015
PTE - 10 points

Total points 60
Should I expect invite in this round??


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello cozmopravesh

Waiting for invitation...

---------------
Code: 263111
PTE= 4th Sep/2015
ACS +ve= 9th Sept/2015
EOI= 7/Oct/2015(60 points)
Invitation== waiting


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> Hello cozmopravesh
> 
> Waiting for invitation...
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,

Your and mine should be on 4th Dec. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

himanshu181in said:


> 2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 189
> ACS 2nd November 2015
> EOI 3rd November 2015
> PTE - 10 points
> ...



Himanshu, as per the scenario your invite would be in January first round ( most probably on 1st of Jan)

till then :juggle:


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi,
I submitted my EOI on 30th Oct, when can I expect the invitation?
can anyone give some idea?


2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 189
EOI 30th October 2015
PTE - 10 points
Total points 60


Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It's expected there is still a large backlog of 60-point EOIs for 2613xx, and the Nov. 6th round invited those who submitted their EOI before May 19th. Hopefully the next few rounds will start working through the backlog but it will likely still be several months before they start catching up with the more recent submissions.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ymahendar said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI on 30th Oct, when can I expect the invitation?
> can anyone give some idea?
> 
> ...


Mahendra,

You should get your invite on 18th Dec round.

All the best


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

I submitted my EOI for 189 independent highly skilled application as Petroleum Engineer on 3rd of November 2015 with score of 60 points, what is the earliest date I should expect to receive my invitation?
Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's expected there is still a large backlog of 60-point EOIs for 2613xx, and the Nov. 6th round invited those who submitted their EOI before May 19th. Hopefully the next few rounds will start working through the backlog but it will likely still be several months before they start catching up with the more recent submissions.


Apparently I cannot read, since you asked about 2631, not 2613. Ignore my post.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

My agent had submitted the EOI today (24-11-2015), with 60 points

Age : 30
Experience : 10
Qualification : 10
English : 10
Total : 60

What would be time taken for the invite approximately, as I need to plan for Visa Charges and all..


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015. Hope to get the invitation in December

Points : 60


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

I submitted my EOI for 189 independent highly skilled application as Petroleum Engineer on 3rd of November 2015 with score of 60 points, what is the earliest date I should expect to receive my invitation? Below the info that might be useful to help.

----------------------
Occupation: Petroleum Engineer (233612)
Date of EOI Submission: 3rd of November 2015
Points: 60 Points
What is the expected date of receiving an invitation?


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

What was the cutoff for 263111 in last round? Are we expecting invitations for people who submitted the EOI in last week of September with 60 points?


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

we have no idea of Petroleum Eng. this thread is mainly for 263111


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

sridhar0624 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> well i'm new to the forum.... I have submitted my EOI for Suclass 189 with 60 points on sep 23rd 2015 and skill is computer systems and network engineer(263111). I have my ACS positive and PTE proficient. guys can some one tell me what will be the waiting period and can I expect invitation with 60points for Network engineer. any body recently got invitation with 60 points for 263111.


Hello mate, did you get the invite in last round or still waiting.?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> What was the cutoff for 263111 in last round? Are we expecting invitations for people who submitted the EOI in last week of September with 60 points?



It seems Cut Off was 30th Sep


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015. Hope to get the invitation in December
> 
> Points : 60



You should expect an invite on 2nd round of January that would most probably be on 18th Jan '16


till then :juggle:

All the best


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

starwin4u said:


> My agent had submitted the EOI today (24-11-2015), with 60 points
> 
> Age : 30
> Experience : 10
> ...


Starwin,

you should expect your invite on Jan 2nd round or Feb 1st round.


All the best


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> It seems Cut Off was 30th Sep


From where you get this information, 263111 people are not very proactive to update the forum


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> From where you get this information, 263111 people are not very proactive to update the forum


You have to dig into a lot to get this info..... yes you are right.. our code guys are not too active here. But where is a will there is a way man


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> You have to dig into a lot to get this info..... yes you are right.. our code guys are not too active here. But where is a will there is a way man


If its 30th Sep, then i need to start making arrangements for VISA fee


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

When should I expect for invitation under 190 with 60 points?


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> If its 30th Sep, then i need to start making arrangements for VISA fee


Sure man,

As i already told you that your and mine invite would be on 3rd night. So make arrangement for $$$$$ ...... I am doing the same buddy


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

pras07 said:


> When should I expect for invitation under 190 with 60 points?


190 is totally a lottery..... not possible to comment... it all depends on your luck.

My suggestion would be better go for English test for improvement and gain 20 points, if you are stuck at 10 points.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

My friend submitted the EOI on 22/11/2015 and he got the invite the next day itself. He has 65 points and the Job code is 263111.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend submitted the EOI on 22/11/2015 and he got the invite the next day itself. He has 65 points and the Job code is 263111.


65 and 70 pointers gets invitation in next round so we can not compare with them. My friend got Visa in less than 38 days. He completed his ACS in Oct mid and on 14th Nov he got visa. No one asked for form 80 or any other document. 

60 pointers like us need to wait but we will get the invitation. I know everyone eager to move to Australia but India is not that bad and we can stay here for another 6 months


----------



## kadoks (Nov 26, 2015)

How's it going everyone?

Decided to make a contribution to your statistic here with my case:

263111 5+ years
IELTS 6.5
EOI NSW 190: 55+5 DOE 31.08.2015


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

friends,
I heard that ppl are getting invitations with in 4-5 rounds, is this true?


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

thanks for the rely brother


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

I have applied for 263111 with 65 points finally on 24rth Nov . any update guys when they gona announce next invitation round ? 

ACS 3rd March
CAE 16th Nov
EOI submitted 24th Nov
Invitation ??


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Ahmed, you may get it by dec 1st round as you have 65 points


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

There are no updates in SkillSelect site about the second round in November. Still shows November 6 results.


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All,
Did anyone come to know the invitation dates for the month of Dec 2015?
thanks.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

ymahendar said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone come to know the invitation dates for the month of Dec 2015?
> thanks.


It should be on 4th and 18th Dec unless there is some change


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> It should be on 4th and 18th Dec unless there is some change



Yes, should be on 3rd evening after 7:00 PM IST. Hopefully, we have invite this time otherwise we need to wait for 18th. 

But i am sure your calculation will not go wrong


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Skill select webesite is updated now, Next round is 
4 December 2015

but total number of invitations would be 700.. Not sure how this impact us


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

" November 23 Results" goes to November 6 results page.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Guys!
Adding my details here..

263111
EOI: October 14th, 2015 with 60 Points

Good Luck to all!


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

After 2 months of wait... status is INVITED


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> After 2 months of wait... status is INVITED


Which subclass you had applied for?


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

I have 65+5 points and I applied for NSW 190 on 24 Nov. 

Can anyone tell me approximately when can I expect to be invited?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

nna said:


> I have 65+5 points and I applied for NSW 190 on 24 Nov.
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately when can I expect to be invited?


Please add me to the group 


I have applied on 13/11/2015 with 55+5 for NSW


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> After 2 months of wait... status is INVITED



Congratz GODZ


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> Congratz GODZ


Dear ALL, 

When would 55+5 for NSW be invited...? 

As there are around 3500 remaining seats for SS NSW. 

Should I work on to increase my IELTS score to 20 or wait for couple of months...


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> After 2 months of wait... status is INVITED


Great!, congrats on your invitation!
How many points you had?
and when did you submit your EOI? and you got the invite on 4th Dec right?


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

badboy0711 said:


> " November 23 Results" goes to November 6 results page.


Change '6' to '23' in the address bar 'manually'


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Can anybody paste the results link?


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

ymahendar said:


> Can anybody paste the results link?


If you mean that of 23 November, here it is: 

SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell what the 'Date Of Effect' for the 4 December round of invitation is?


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks joseph


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

ymahendar said:


> Great!, congrats on your invitation!
> How many points you had?
> and when did you submit your EOI? and you got the invite on 4th Dec right?


I have 60 points applied under 263111 subclass 189. I submitted the EOI on 7 Oct and got invitation on 3rd dec


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi All ,

Good luck to the people waiting for the invite on 8th Jan.
Adding myself in the list for 263111 with 60 points for 189 visa , EOI submitted on 2nd Jan 2016.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

*EOI submitted on 6th Nov 2015*

Guys,

I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..

Can anyone please let me know when can i expect the EOI Invitation which i have submitted on 06/11/2015 for 60 Points and 189 visa.

I am really looking forward for the response & thanks in advance for the reply.

Murthy:confused2:


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie to the forum ..glad to see responses & help ..
> 
> ...


Hello, I am also very similar to you and waiting. I would say the invitation round for tomorrow would not cover Nov at all as it is only for 700 people. Hopefully the one after could contain larger number like 1000 at least and by then you might get an invitation in 22nd.


----------



## chln.murthy (Jan 7, 2016)

Abdo2020 said:


> Hello, I am also very similar to you and waiting. I would say the invitation round for tomorrow would not cover Nov at all as it is only for 700 people. Hopefully the one after could contain larger number like 1000 at least and by then you might get an invitation in 22nd.


I have received my EOI invite today


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got the invite today . 

I submitted EOI on 18/11/2015


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Good luck to the people waiting for the invite on 8th Jan.
> Adding myself in the list for 263111 with 60 points for 189 visa , EOI submitted on 2nd Jan 2016.


Did you get your invite? @Inderk


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I have found this thread so informative. I am pretty much sure that after reading this you will be so clear as to how the PR process works and life at OZ once you land there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi rishishabby ,

Yes I did get the invite on 22nd however I am yet to submit the application ..


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello,

Any one got Visa Grant who applied for the the visa and uploaded all Docs on 16th Dec 2015?
In my case, CO asked for additional docs on 13th Jan and i Provided them on 18th. Till today, there is no communication. I would like to know if someone else is also waiting for Grant who applied during same time.


----------



## GDOZ (Nov 4, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Your and mine should be on 4th Dec. :fingerscrossed:


Any luck with Visa Grant buddy?


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Inderk said:


> Hi rishishabby ,
> 
> Yes I did get the invite on 22nd however I am yet to submit the application ..


Awesome! Wish you good luck


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

*Please help*

Hi All,

I have applied EOI for 263111 with DOE on 01-02-2016 and wanted to have the expert advise as to know if i will get the invite in the next round which is scheduled for 17th Feb.

Kindly help


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

GDOZ said:


> Any luck with Visa Grant buddy?



Again on the same boat as your mate. Let's stay positive and sail it through.


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Everyone! I have received the invite to lodge for VISA 189 SC today. Feels so good.
ANZ Code: 263111 
60 points
EOI DOE: 01-02-2016


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

rishishabby said:


> Hi Everyone! I have received the invite to lodge for VISA 189 SC today. Feels so good.
> ANZ Code: 263111
> 60 points
> EOI DOE: 01-02-2016


New points Test Draft from November 2015

The Federal Government are currently undertaking a review of the Australian migration system. A Draft report was published in November 2015 and provided the following comments in relation to the Skilled (points Test) categories.

They are important in that they give some guidance into how DIBP will structure their new points test which is expected later in 2016 …

Comments from the Report

———————————–

There is a case for adjusting the selection of skilled immigrants

Across the skill stream as a whole, immigrants’ skill levels are broadly similar to those of the Australian born population. However, within the skill stream there is significant variation. The relatively poor labour market outcomes of onshore independent skilled immigrants suggest that there is scope to improve the labour market outcomes of the skilled immigration stream overall by adjusting the eligibility criteria for this visa subclass.

One option would be to radically change the approach to selection of all skilled immigrants, such as by imposing a points test on all applicants, similar to the Canadian system. However, this would not address the most problematic subclass the onshore independent subclass which is already subject to a points test. It would add extra administration to employer

nominated skilled immigration (which performs well).

On balance it is unlikely that imposing extra bureaucracy to the entire skilled immigration program to address deficiencies in one visa subclass would improve skilled immigrants’ labour market outcomes significantly. An alternative would be to make targeted adjustments to the eligibility criteria, including:

• increasing the points granted for superior English language skills (currently superior English attracts 20 points)

• granting more points to graduates who have studied in fields which are under supplied (or penalising graduates in over-supplied fields)

• granting more points to applicants who have achieved better academic results (currently points are granted based on the award of a degree from a recognised institution; academic success is not taken into account) for example those with a distinction or high distinction average, honours and higher degrees

• reducing the occupational ceilings for over-supplied fields

• capping the onshore independent visa subclass (which would implicitly increase the points test pass mark for the subclass each year).

Of these options, the Commission favours the first three. Increasing the points granted to applicants who have desirable human capital characteristics (English language skills and

high marks in fields that are not over supplied) would be consistent with the objective of identifying immigrants who are likely to meet Australia’s longer term labour market needs.

Reducing the occupational ceilings for over supplied fields would be a less targeted* approach, particularly if applications are processed in the order they are lodged.


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.

1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?

2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## ArchV (Aug 25, 2013)

Has any network engineer with 55+5 points who's been invited to apply recently to 190 NSW visa? 

I feel like people are not updating 'myimmitracker', which is why I'm asking this.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

ArchV said:


> Has any network engineer with 55+5 points who's been invited to apply recently to 190 NSW visa?
> 
> I feel like people are not updating 'myimmitracker', which is why I'm asking this.


I am waiting for since Nov 2015...


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Below are my timelines:
ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
ACS Received +ve: 27-06-2016
EOI applied: 01-07-2016

ANZO code: 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer)

Total Score: 60 points (189) 65 Points (NSW -190) applied

Will I get invite in July 6th invitation round? What are the chances?

Senior members pls help.

Thanks


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Plz don't spread fake news. I have got invitation within 15 days with 65 points n my friend got invitation for both 489 and 189 within 5 days(65 points for 189). It is not hard to get invitation in dis code now, but would be tuff in coming months


----------

